# rehoming my rabbits :-(



## squidgy (Mar 6, 2013)

About 6 months ago I rehomed a pair of netherland dwarf rabbits due to their living situation being less than suitable. I was told they were both females but we had a suprise litter on boxing day! I have managed to rehome 3 but 2 remain and I have recently been put in a situation due to my health and lacking funds, that I can no longer care for any of them including the original 2. I really need help with finding homes for all of them as soon as possible.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

Where abouts are you?
What's the neuter and vaccination status on the adults?
Are the babies vaccinated?
What sexes are the babies and how old are they?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Once we know whereabouts your are, we might be able to suggest a good rescue near you, who may be able to help.

Have you had the babies properly sexed, and are males/females now separated, to avoid any more babies?


----------



## squidgy (Mar 6, 2013)

Ive checked with all my local rescue centres and they are all full with at least 3 month waiting period. They are all vacinated but I cant afford to neuter any of them. The vet told me the babies are both girls, but he told me the others were girls too... the babies are about 10/11 weeks and the adults are both a year. Im in Berkshire area, but as I said I have checked all the rescue centers and they are all over capacity already. And yes I have seperated them to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

squidgy said:


> Ive checked with all my local rescue centres and they are all full with at least 3 month waiting period. They are all vacinated but I cant afford to neuter any of them. The vet told me the babies are both girls, but he told me the others were girls too... the babies are about 10/11 weeks and the adults are both a year. Im in Berkshire area, but as I said I have checked all the rescue centers and they are all over capacity already. And yes I have seperated them to the best of my knowledge.


Can you travel to get them anywhere? Are you willing to let their setups go with them?

There is a reason for me asking these questions


----------



## squidgy (Mar 6, 2013)

I can travel and the inside cage can go with them but the outside hutch was borrowed to start with so I'll have to check.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

Right so we have (if the vet has sexed right) 3 does and 1 buck?

I'm a couple of hours away from you, I'm not taking on any residents at the moment but if you can get them to me with their setups I will neuter everyone and then rehome to a forever home after doing homechecks.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

B3rnie to the rescue again!


----------



## squidgy (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks that would be awesome! I will let you know about their setups asap. Where abouts are you?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

squidgy said:


> Thanks that would be awesome! I will let you know about their setups asap. Where abouts are you?


Haverhill, Suffolk


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

Just had to say, B3rnie you are amazing! :yesnod:


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Bernie I think you are fantastic, I don't think people as kind hearted as you get enough credit, a rep is on its way 

Update: Sorry, I cant give rep, i have to "spread the love"


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

I haven't done anything yet :lol: Hopefully the OP can sort something out, either getting them to me or something else


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

That's a brilliantly kind offer Bernie. Hope it works.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

Well the op has been active today but as of yet I've heard nothing. Hopefully that means the op might have sorted something...


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hopefully they will get back to you and let you know what's what.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

Still no news  I hope that means the buns are sorted


----------



## squidgy (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi. Sorry I havent got back to you. Bad times. My lift has gone into hospital and in the meantime a fox got one of the bunnies  . Thanks you so much for the offer but I can no longer get to you.


----------

